# pregnancy constipation and hypnotherapy



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Marylin,I do not know if you remember me. Probably not. I was someone who had suffered from ibsc in the past, in my ealry 20s and I had recovered God knows how, but in 2005, at 28 I wrote explaining how I got pregnant and all my past ibs symptoms had returned with the pregnancy. I was constantly bloated, gas, slow digestions and constipated ( i was pregnant and felt awfull ). My mother had bought me Mike´s tapes on my 4th month of pregnancy . I had completed the whole 100 sessions before my delivery and I felt little to no improvement. I also suffered from nausia and vomitting during the most of the pregnancy. I went through hell. I was hospitalised in a psychiatric hospital on my 7th month of pregnancy because i wanted to give up my unborn child and give up on myself at alll costs due to the horrible symptoms. I finally gave birth to a beautifull spanish girl in Madrid, Lucia ( today she is 29 months old). Once I gave birth to her I found that ofcourse my nausia / vomitting went away but the disgusting ibsc symptoms remained with me and would not disipate, even though I thought it would with the delivery of the baby. I became depressed with the ibs and could hardly enjoy my newborn baby girl. 4 months post delivery I decided to give the hyponisis another try. After2-3 months of listening to the sessions I began to find myself having a new positive attitude ( an inner strenght) and than slowly I found that my bowels started to very slowly improve and during the next 2 years I have been continuously improving to alomost having recovered 95%. I felt so good that I even forgot how bad I had it during my pregnancy.However the problem comes now....... 3 and a half months ago I got pregnant, July 15th, 2007! So before I started getting any symptoms I started with Mike´s hypnosis. At 6 weeks of pregnancy, at the end of August I started with severe nausia and bad daily vomitting with ofcourse all of my old ibsC symptoms







, the bloating , the constipation, the gas, the slow digestion, etc. These last 3 months have been hell because the nausia was non stop , as well as the vomitting. To tell you the truth I do not know what is worst ,if it is the nausia of pregnancy or the ibs C? I have been doing the hypnosis and I am at about session 78 and no improvement with bloating and constipation ( I know all about the effects of pregnancy on the bowels, infact you emailed me info in my last pregnancy, regarding the progesterone effect on the intestines ). Only about this week ( week 15, Oct 26 ) of my pregnancy am I starting to feel some relief in the nausia and I have not vomitted in the last 2 days. But very sadly I threat that the ibsC is there to stay







. I have had no improvement what so ever on the ibs, in fact I feel mor bloated and more constipated, and I find myself having to use enemeas. Could it be that the tapes are not working because of the pregnancy hormones and the bad nausia I have had ? Maybe the audio tapes are working on the vomitting instead of on the ibs? Do you think I will recover again from this , like last time if I redo it after pregnancy? I just hope I will recover again ( something inside of me says I will recover once again because if in the past the audios helped with the recovery why would it not work again , right? The only thing is that I may have to wait for the whole pregnancy isssue to finish







or maybe not , maybe the tapes will start to work even though I have 20 or so sessions left because the nausia is getting better, which may give way for the ibs to heal, but maybe the hormones will impead it , I am full of doughts and worries ). It is wierd because I thought that since the hypnosis helped heal me in the past I would not have this problem this time around with this pregnancy







, I was wrong.Now I live in Belgium because of my husband´s job is there any way I could contact Mike and perhaps if he thinks it is possible to go see him in England ( not far from Belgium)? Do you know how I can contact him?Please give me any advise on what I have written to you. I really have faith in everything you tell me Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much Marylin. Many hugsHope to hear from you very soon ............ASAP







Nancy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy,Oh you poor dear - I am so sorry you are going through all these problems. I will contact Mike for you and see what he has to say - you certainly can make an appointment with him if you go to England - though he is in Warrington - the northwest.But the short answer for now, is I think perhaps that since you have had success before - you can be well again. I suspect your problems are a combination of just being pregnant and the symptoms that come wtih that, and the reinforcing of the past symptoms - but Mike will know what to do ... and I will get back to you about contacting him. I will be in touch....You take care.... xxx


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy,I asked Mike about your situation, and copied your post above for him to read - Here is his reply:"Tell her to stick with the program now and when finished leave it till the babe is born and then do it again. Coming over for in person therapy would take 5-6 trips and by that time all might be well again anyway. "Hope that helps you a bit - Hang in there, and I think things will improve once again for you. I wish you every happpiness with this pregnancy and the birth of your new little one.... all the best to you, hon... Take good care.xx


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank you so much for your help . You are wonderfull!!! I do not know how to thank you. I will let you know how things come along . Thanks to Mike and Marylin..............


----------

